# Looking to crew



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

I live in Beverly MA and am looking to crew for the races I see on Thursday nights and weekends in the Salem/Marblehead harbors. I have a good deal of sailing experience, but not as much racing experience. I have raced solings weekly for three seasons and have crewed on three overnight races on larger boats. I have also been "replacement" crew on a few larger boats both in Salem/Marblehead harbor and several races in Maine. My non-racing experience includes several off-shore passages.

I would like to be a regular crew memeber. I know how to sail and continue to learn. My work hours can be flexible so I can practice as well as race. I am willing to make the necessary commitment to the team that takes me on.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

I've found that hanging around at the dock works pretty well. Our club has a policy of finding a spot on a boat for anyone on the dock who wants to sail. Others may too.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks Paul. I found a link at the website for a local Yacht Club that lists boats looking for crew. I have a couple of good leads.


----------

